# Wie kühl darf eine CPU maximal sein?



## NeoNJesus (16. Mai 2010)

*Wie kühl darf eine CPU maximal sein?*

Hi Leute,

hab mir vor 2 Tagen einen neuen CPU-Kühler rausgelassen und merke gerade( durch versch. Programme), dass meine CPU auf 11-15° läuft...
ein Freund sagte mir, dass es mindestens 40° sein müssen, damit es keine Probleme gibt, da es sonst zu Kondenzwasserbildung kommen kann.

Stimmt das?

Aktueller Kühler:

Arctic Cooler Freezer Xtreme rev. 2


Danke im Voraus!


NeoN


----------



## Shi (16. Mai 2010)

*AW: Wie kühl darf eine CPU maximal sein?*

Was wie kalt isses denn bei dir dass die CPU so kühl is?


----------



## anselm (16. Mai 2010)

*AW: Wie kühl darf eine CPU maximal sein?*

Das kann doch nur ein Auslesefehler sein. 
11-15°C ?
Wie kalt ist es in deinem Zimmer? 
Auch wenn die CPU so kalt wäre, ist das nicht schlimm.


----------



## Kaktus (16. Mai 2010)

*AW: Wie kühl darf eine CPU maximal sein?*

AMD? Auslesefehler. Mir ist bisher kein AMD nach der 90nm Bauart unter gekommen der richtige Temperaturen ausliest. Rechne Idle etwa 10° auf die Umgebungstemperatur drauf, dann bist du grob richtig. Unter Last kann man sogar 15° drauf rechnen.


----------



## NeoNJesus (16. Mai 2010)

also bei mir isses warm
ich habs mit Everest und Speed-Fan gecheckt!
ich kann ja mal n screen davonmachen!
Also ist die Behauptung von wegen Kondenzwasserbildung Schwachsinn?

Ja AMD, issn 5200+...
Was meinst du mit "Idle"?


----------



## Outlaw15 (16. Mai 2010)

*AW: Wie kühl darf eine CPU maximal sein?*

Schraub den PC auf und fühl mal VORSICHTIG wie warm die wirklich is


----------



## Kaktus (16. Mai 2010)

*AW: Wie kühl darf eine CPU maximal sein?*

Ja das ist schwachsinn. Es ist auch gleich mit welchem Programm du ausliest da der Fehler beim Sensor in der CPU ist. Sprich, alle Programme lesen Mist aus.

IDle = Leerlauf. Die CPU ist nicht belastet. UNter Last, also wenn die CPU eben stark am Rechnen ist, steigt die Temperatur.


----------



## NeoNJesus (16. Mai 2010)

*AW: Wie kühl darf eine CPU maximal sein?*

Danke...meinst ich fass meinen CPU mitm einen fettgriffeln an?! 

@ kaktus
also brauch ich mir keine Gedanken machen?kann also den CPU-Lüfter wieder auf 100% laufen lassen? Im Moment läuft er auf 50%


----------



## Kaktus (16. Mai 2010)

*AW: Wie kühl darf eine CPU maximal sein?*

Er meinte das du den Kühler mal anfassen sollst nicht die CPU. 

Du kannst den Lüfter laufen lassen wie du willst, sofern die CPU nicht wärmer als 60° wird. Wobei, bei deinen falschen Anzeigen, sollte diese nicht mehr als 50° anzeigen. Wie schnell ode langsam der Lüfter dabei dreht, ist völlig wurscht. Persönlich wäre ich um jede Lautstärkenminderung dankbar.


----------



## GaAm3r (16. Mai 2010)

*AW: Wie kühl darf eine CPU maximal sein?*

Ja Klar 
Die CPu´s die mit Dice (sehr Kalt) gekühlt werden haben auch >5 grad und Leben noch


----------



## anselm (16. Mai 2010)

*AW: Wie kühl darf eine CPU maximal sein?*



NeoNJesus schrieb:


> Danke...meinst ich fass meinen CPU mitm einen fettgriffeln an?!
> 
> @ kaktus
> also brauch ich mir keine Gedanken machen?kann also den CPU-Lüfter wieder auf 100% laufen lassen? Im Moment läuft er auf 50%



Natürlich kannst du das.
Du kommst mit einem Luftkühler ja nicht unter die Raumtemperatur und es hat bei dir ja keine 11°C oder?


----------



## NeoNJesus (16. Mai 2010)

Den CPU Lüfter höre ich eh nicht, da das Case das ich habe, vorn "vergittert" ist und da ein 120mm Lüfter dahintersitzt...der macht Lärm genug...

Achso  dann werd ich mal den Kühler betatschen 


Ich bedanke mich herzlichst bei euch

ne 11° hat's eindeutig nicht! ^^
sonst würde ich nicht im T-Shirt hier sitzen...
Wäre ja schlimm...11°  *schüttel*


----------



## GaAm3r (16. Mai 2010)

*AW: Wie kühl darf eine CPU maximal sein?*

Verbrenn dich nicht


----------



## NeoNJesus (16. Mai 2010)

Ne andre Frage...is das eigentlich normal, dass ein Teil der CPU nicht vom (ich nenne es jetzt einfach mal Wärmeaufnehmplatte) Wärmeaufnehmplattenteil bedeckt ist?



GaAm3r schrieb:


> Verbrenn dich nicht



ich versuchs!^^

...
...
..
.
*zisch*
^^
also die Kühlrippen...sind KALT!


----------



## -NTB- (16. Mai 2010)

*AW: Wie kühl darf eine CPU maximal sein?*



NeoNJesus schrieb:


> Ne andre Frage...is das eigentlich normal, dass ein Teil der CPU nicht vom (ich nenne es jetzt einfach mal Wärmeaufnehmplatte) Wärmeaufnehmplattenteil bedeckt ist?




wie bitte? evt. hilft ein foto um dich zu verstehen


----------



## NeoNJesus (16. Mai 2010)

*AW: Wie kühl darf eine CPU maximal sein?*

moment! mache eins


EDIT


kann leider keines machen, ohne alles abbauen zu müssen...
stell es dir so vor...nehmen wir an die CPU ist 2x2 cm groß...der teil des Kühlers der auf der CPU aufliegt, ist jedoch nur 1,5x1,5 cm groß...
ok?
also liegt logischerweise an allen 4 Seiten etwas von der CPU frei!
Das meinte ich!


----------



## stefan.net82 (16. Mai 2010)

*AW: Wie kühl darf eine CPU maximal sein?*



NeoNJesus schrieb:


> Ne andre Frage...is das eigentlich normal, dass ein Teil der CPU nicht vom (ich nenne es jetzt einfach mal Wärmeaufnehmplatte) Wärmeaufnehmplattenteil bedeckt ist?


 
die cpu selbst sollte bei richtig montiertem lüfter + wäremeleitpaste eigentlich überhaupt nicht mehr zu sehen sein! (falls das deine frage war...)


----------



## GaAm3r (16. Mai 2010)

*AW: Wie kühl darf eine CPU maximal sein?*



> ich versuchs!^^
> 
> ...
> ...
> ...



Jemand: Unser Threadstarter hat leider nur noch 9 1/2 Finger !
Niemand: Hä warum das ? 
Jemand:Auslesefehler
Niemand: Jetzt verstehe ich gar nichts mehr  
Jemand: Warum bin ich denn Jemand und du Niemand ? 
Niemand: Hä warum das ? 
Jemand: 
NeoNJesus: Ich habe Fotos hier ich will sie auch zei -
Jemand: Still das ist wichtiger


----------



## NeoNJesus (16. Mai 2010)

*AW: Wie kühl darf eine CPU maximal sein?*



stefan.net82 schrieb:


> die cpu selbst sollte bei richtig montiertem lüfter + wäremeleitpaste eigentlich überhaupt nicht mehr zu sehen sein! (falls das deine frage war...)




das war meine Frage, jedoch ist was von der CPU zu sehen, richtig moniterit ist er, für den Prozessor geeingnet!


----------



## GaAm3r (16. Mai 2010)

*AW: Wie kühl darf eine CPU maximal sein?*

Hast du denn ein Bild ?


----------



## NeoNJesus (16. Mai 2010)

GaAm3r schrieb:


> Jemand: Unser Threadstarter hat leider nur noch 9 1/2 Finger !
> Niemand: Hä warum das ?
> Jemand:Auslesefehler
> Niemand: Jetzt verstehe ich gar nichts mehr
> ...




^^ Fotos geht leider ned ich hab keine kamera, die A im dunkeln helle Fotos macht, und B ich ned um die Ecke schauen kann...ohne alles abbauen zu müssen...



GaAm3r schrieb:


> Hast du denn ein Bild ?



Wie eben erwähnt ios das ein Wahnsinns Aufwand das alles abzubauen...
oben habe ich eine genaue Beschreibung geschreiben wie das ca. aussieht!


----------



## GaAm3r (16. Mai 2010)

*AW: Wie kühl darf eine CPU maximal sein?*



> das war meine Frage, jedoch ist was von der CPU zu sehen, richtig moniterit ist er, für den Prozessor geeingnet!


Sehr genau


----------



## NeoNJesus (16. Mai 2010)

*AW: Wie kühl darf eine CPU maximal sein?*



NeoNJesus schrieb:


> moment! mache eins
> 
> 
> EDIT
> ...




Hier hastes nochmal


----------



## glx (16. Mai 2010)

*AW: Wie kühl darf eine CPU maximal sein?*

Naja, der Prozessor kann nicht kälter sein, als die Umgebungstemperatur  .. 

Dass der Prozessor nicht auf der ganzen Fläche Kontakt hat, kann schon sein, war beim Boxed-Kühler von meinem i7 auch .. Aber da der Kühler sowieso keinen direkten Kontakt zum Die hat (über einen Heatspreader, das ist das Gehäuse da aussenrum), wird das schon passen.


----------



## NeoNJesus (16. Mai 2010)

*AW: Wie kühl darf eine CPU maximal sein?*



glx schrieb:


> Naja, der Prozessor kann nicht kälter sein, als die Umgebungstemperatur  ..
> 
> Dass der Prozessor nicht auf der ganzen Fläche Kontakt hat, kann schon sein, war beim Boxed-Kühler von meinem i7 auch .. Aber da der Kühler sowieso keinen direkten Kontakt zum Die hat (über einen Heatspreader, das ist das Gehäuse da aussenrum), wird das schon passen.




ab " zum Die hat" bitte für mich nochmals übersetzen
hab ich ncih ganz verstanden!


----------



## DAEF13 (16. Mai 2010)

*AW: Wie kühl darf eine CPU maximal sein?*

Aber da der Kühler keinen direkten Kontakt zum Die* (Prozessorkern)* hat (über einen Heatspreader das ist das Gehäuse da aussenrum)*(die Metallkappe, die du als Wärmeaufnehmplattenteil bezeichnest)*, wird das schon passen *(es ist alles in Ordnung)*.


----------



## NeoNJesus (16. Mai 2010)

*AW: Wie kühl darf eine CPU maximal sein?*



DAEF13 schrieb:


> Aber da der Kühler keinen direkten Kontakt zum Die* (Prozessorkern)* hat (über einen Heatspreader das ist das Gehäuse da aussenrum)*(die Metallkappe, die du als Wärmeaufnehmplattenteil bezeichnest)*, wird das schon passen *(es ist alles in Ordnung)*.



HAHA^^ Super danke!


----------



## DAEF13 (16. Mai 2010)

*AW: Wie kühl darf eine CPU maximal sein?*

Kein Ding 

Achja, um der Threadfrage mal eine Antwort zu geben:
– 273,16 °C, dann ist schicht im Schacht bei allem 
Aber in Wirklichkeit liegt der minimal Punkt bei ca. -50°C, wo die Athlon 64 X2 meist einen sogennanten Coldbug haben.

Coldbug = Die Temperaturschwelle, wo der Prozessor auf Grund der Kälte nicht mehr richtig funktioniert


----------



## Rapture (16. Mai 2010)

*AW: Wie kühl darf eine CPU maximal sein?*

Also, um nicht allzuviel fachchinesisch zu benutzen... Bei deiner Temperatur-Anzeige stimmt was nicht... Es KANN nicht sein dass deine CPU 11° kalt ist.. Weil wie soll etwas kälter als die Umgebungsluft sein, wenn es mit der Umgebungslüft gekühlt wird?
Hier hatte schonmal jemand ein ähnliches Problem, es war ein Auslesefehler, der mit dem flashen einer neuen Biosversion behoben wurde. Wenn du dir das mit dem Bios nicht zutraust, dann geh zu dem Händler deines Vertrauens und frag ihn, ob er das gegen Geld macht.


----------



## Domowoi (16. Mai 2010)

*AW: Wie kühl darf eine CPU maximal sein?*

Oder Du findest Dich einfach damit ab. Solang Du nicht übertaktest passts doch eh.


----------



## NeoNJesus (16. Mai 2010)

*AW: Wie kühl darf eine CPU maximal sein?*

Da haste wohl Recht!
Ich muss noch nicht übertakten weil eh' alles flüssig läuft, und wenn ich's mal müsste hol ich mir halt n' Quadcore


Hab alle Info's die ich brauche, an der Stelle nochmals danke!


------------CLOSED-------------------

( das macht man doch so oder? *grins*)


----------



## ManUtd (16. Mai 2010)

*AW: Wie kühl darf eine CPU maximal sein?*

Das sollte kein Problem sein mit Kälte da würde ich eher bei Hitze panik kriegen. Die meisten CPU's ertragen Minustemperaturen ohne Probleme, da die mit Stickstoff kühlen au im Minus sind


sry. geschlossen, gar nicht gesehen


----------

